# disque dur palourde et macbook



## ramchamcham (9 Juillet 2007)

bonjour à tous. 
voila, je possede une palourde orange avec disque dur d'origine (mais avec 512 de ram).
celui ci fait 3,2Go comme vous le savez si bien et comme la plupart des détenteurs de palourde je serais tenté de mettre un disque plus grand.
suite a une petite recherche sur le site je voi qu'il faut un disque de 2,5 comme sur mon macbook qui fait 80 Go.
ainsi quand je vois le prix des disques internes 2,5 en 160 ou 120 et le prix d'un 80 je me dit qu'il serait surment plus malin de prendre un 160 ou un 120 de le mettre dans mon macbook et de mettre celui de mon macbook dans la palourde... 
cette manipe est elle fesable??? 
un autre macuser at'il tenté cette manipe??? 
merci d'avance


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Juillet 2007)

Ca sera pas possible.

Tout simplement parce que le disque dur du MacBook est un disque Serial-ATA (ou SATA), alors que la connectique du palourde est en IDE ... 
Donc &#231;a ne rentrera pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Ca sera pas possible.
> 
> Tout simplement parce que le disque dur du MacBook est un disque Serial-ATA (ou SATA), alors que la connectique du palourde est en IDE ...
> Donc &#231;a ne rentrera pas.



Exact, &#231;a ne rentrera pas, mais pas pour cette raison, cette raison emp&#234;cherait juste le branchement (d'accord, c'est r&#233;dhibitoire aussi ), ce qui fait que &#231;a ne rentrera pas, c'est que le disque du MacBook est un "12,5 mm d'&#233;paisseur" *alors que le palourde n'en accepte que des de 9,5 mm d'&#233;paisseur*. C'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas pu remplacer le 3 Go du nouveau palourde 300 de ma fille de 10 ans par le 4 Go qu'elle avait dans son PowerBook G3/233 (je vous rassure de suite, je m'en suis aper&#231;u *avant* d&#233;montage ).


----------



## ramchamcham (10 Juillet 2007)

merci pour ces reponses. 
alor si je resume il me faut un disque 2,5 , de 9,5 mm d'épaisseur et avec une connectique en IDE.
d'autre paramètres sont ils nécessaires??
merci de votre aide et de votre patience


----------



## ramchamcham (10 Juillet 2007)

une autre petite question: 
comment fait-on pour savoir si le HD fait 9,5 mm d'&#233;paisseur sur ebay???
merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (10 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> merci pour ces reponses.
> alor si je resume il me faut un disque 2,5 , de 9,5 mm d'épaisseur et avec une connectique en IDE.
> d'autre paramètres sont ils nécessaires??



Peut-être un problème pour aller au delà de 100Go ? 
Pas sûr mais la sélection de OWC pour le palourde est moins étoffée que l'ensemble des disques 9,5mm dispos chez ce fournisseur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me pour aller au del&#224; de 100Go ?
> Pas s&#251;r mais la s&#233;lection de OWC pour le palourde est moins &#233;toff&#233;e que l'ensemble des disques 9,5mm dispos chez ce fournisseur.



Maximum 128 Go, mais on mettre plus gros, simplement il ne sera reconnu que comme un 128 Go. Sur mon PM G4, j'ai un 160 Go qui fonctionne comme &#231;a.



ramchamcham a dit:


> une autre petite question:
> comment fait-on pour savoir si le HD fait 9,5 mm d'&#233;paisseur sur ebay???
> merci d'avance



Sur eBay, je ne sais pas, en cherchant la ref du disque sur internet (site du fabricant).

Cela dit vu que ce disque et celui ci font tous deux 9,5 mm d'&#233;paisseur, &#224; ce prix l&#224;, je chercherais pas dans l'occasion, et 80 Go pour un Palourde, c'est suffisant &#224; mon avis ! !


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonne chance pour changer un DD sur un iBook palourde. L'horreur !!!!


----------



## CBi (10 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bonne chance pour changer un DD sur un iBook palourde. L'horreur !!!!



Oui, mais une fois que c'est fait, avec un peu de m&#233;moire et une carte Airport... La frime !!! 

Ceci dit, je confirme, 80Go est en principe largement suffisant car rien ne sert de stocker de la vid&#233;o et des gros fichiers photos... pour lesquels m&#234;me le 466 est un peu &#224; la peine.


----------



## ramchamcham (11 Juillet 2007)

je suis bien d'accord avec toi CBi, vraiment la frime de se promener a la fac avec une palourde en la tenant par la anse et de se connecter avec airport.:style: 
oui je croit que les 80 serons suffisant mais javais lintention de faire un overclock pour la mettre en 400 MHz. 
suite a cet augmentation de rapidité les divX vont-ils être regardables?


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Juillet 2007)

je viens de voir sur OWC ce disque:
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Western&#37;20Digital/WD1000UE/
c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'entend parler de Western Digital vu le prix pour un 100 Go je me demande si il s'agit d'une bonne marque?


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> suite a cet augmentation de rapidité les divX vont-ils être regardables?




En générale non, mon iBook 500 Mhz ne supporte pas les vidéo d'aujourd'hui. Donc, si tu as des DFIV-X qui date de 4 ou 5 ans ça passera peut être car le débit est plus faible (et encore) mais dans ce cas, il va falloir réncoder tout ce qui tu trouve et la qualité sera en plus dégueulasse avec une image sur 2 qui saute


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> je viens de voir sur OWC ce disque:
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Western&#37;20Digital/WD1000UE/
> c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'entend parler de Western Digital vu le prix pour un 100 Go je me demande si il s'agit d'une bonne marque?



Je viens d'acheter pour un ami un 120 Go de la marque pour 69 &#8364;, ce sont les prix (surtout que la TVA (ou son &#233;quivalent) US est largement inf&#233;rieure &#224; la notre !

Pour autant que je me souvienne, Western Digital, ce sont les produits "haut de gamme", le "bas de gamme" qu'ils fabriquent &#233;tant vendu sous la marque Maxtor.


----------



## ramchamcham (14 Juillet 2007)

ba m..de pour la video sur ma palourde prtant  avec 300 Mhz l'image saute un peu mais pas autant que je m'attendais dc je pensais que sa pouvais le faire mais bon merci du renseignement mais je vais tout de même faire cette overclock ...(suite au prochaine épisode)  merci pour ta rep gwen 

pour le disque je croit que celui que tu (pascal 77) m'a proposé avant (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5003/80-go-fujitsu-ide-25-5400tmn-interne.html) me va pas mal car le cout de transport avec OWC est vraiment consequent 22$.

merci a vous tous pour votre aide encor une fois indispensable....


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> ba m..de pour la video sur ma palourde prtant  avec 300 Mhz l'image saute un peu mais pas autant que je m'attendais dc je pensais que sa pouvais le faire



Comme je l'ai dit, ça dépend beaucoup du type de Div-X que tu as, j'ai déjà regardé des fichiers vidéo de ce type sur mon ancien PowerBook a 333 Mhz et ça saccadé un petit peu, mais pas trop, sauf que plus la technologie progressait, moins je pouvais voir de choses. Maintenant, sur mon iBook 500 Mhz, je en peut même pas regarder les vidéos You-Tube, mais bon, j'ai peu de mémoire (192 Mo, mais j'attend une augmentation a 566 Mo).


----------



## Sebang (16 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> mais je vais tout de m&#234;me faire cette overclock ...(suite au prochaine &#233;pisode)




Le r&#233;sultat de ton futur overclock m'int&#233;resse, ainsi que d'autres personnes qui attendent une solution dans le sujet intitul&#233; "Pour l'amour d'un mandarine..." ici m&#234;me.

Nous avons &#233;t&#233; au moins 2 &#224; tenter l'exp&#233;rience d'overclocker nos palourdes 466mhz histoire qu'elles puissent lire les DivX correctement (entre autre), et ben pas moyen. Je suis actuellement en train de ranimer la machine comme je peux.


Pour Gwen : j'ai 576mo de ram sur la palourde et je confirme que les vid&#233;os de YouTube ne passent pas. D'o&#249; l'id&#233;e que nous avons eu d'installer Ubuntu sur nos machines afin d'all&#233;ger la charge processeur au maximum, mais pas sans soucis... (cf le sujet tr&#232;s long cit&#233; plus haut)  

Bon courage !


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Juillet 2007)

l'overclock de ta palourde ne c'est pas bien pass&#233;?
pourquoi tu la ranime? tout le monde me dit que l'overclock transfigure la machine (comme au d&#233;but du sujet "pour l'amour d'une mandarine" qui est illisible tellement il est long).
je ne suis pas un pro dans la bidouille mais je suis assez minutieux donc je me disait que sa pourrais passer.
mais si tu me dit que tu ranime ta palourde suite a un overclock, le doute commence a venir car ma palourde n'est cert pas un foudre mais elle tourne comme une horloge...

peux tu e renseigner sur les causes de ton &#233;chec? .....


----------



## Sebang (17 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> l'overclock de ta palourde ne c'est pas bien passé?



Non il s'est pas bien passé, mais je pense qu'il y a eu un problème autre part qu'au niveau du processeur.  
Je rencontre plein de petits pépins depuis que j'ai essayé l'overclock (lecteur DVD fonctionnel une fois sur 2, problèmes avec OSX et OS9 (voir les derniers messages de "l'amour" qui est excessivement long, effectivement :rateau: )).

Après, tu peux toujours tenter. C'est pas parce qu'on est 2 à s'être planté que tu te planteras aussi.  
Au contraire, si tu es minutieux, il se peut que ça passe. Disons que si tu réussi l'overclock, ça nous rassurerait tous.  

C'est toi qui voit. Si ta palourde fonctionne parfaitement et qu'elle te plaît comme ça, pas la peine d'aller vraiment plus loin. Si par contre tu as le goût du challenge D ), alors essaye l'overclock : dans le pire des cas, il faudra racheter une carte mère (on en trouve à moins de 50 euros sur eBay, le risque est moins coûteux qu'il y a 2 ou 3 ans où elles coûtaient encore plus de 200 euros...


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Juillet 2007)

tu trouve des cartes mères a 50 euros ???? 
pourquoi tu ne tentepas de changer la carte de 300 Mhz d'origine par une plus puissante de 460 ou plus et de retenter l'overclock (un peu comme "pour l'amour d'une mandarine) au lieu de garder ta palourde qui marche une fois sur deux? 
après je ne suis vraiment pas un as dans la bidouille .
je pense que je vais déjà changer mon disque dur que je viens de commander (80Go:loveet si tout se passe sans soucis je me lance dans l'overclock car la seul bidouille que j'ai fait est d'avoir remplacé la ram de ma palourde donc je ne sait vraiment si je suis assez bon. 
sinon je voit que tu a mis airport sur ta palourde! sa me tente pas mal aussi. 
sur quel topic tu tes inspiré et quelle carte tu a choisie (la véritable ou a tu bidouillé une autre carte?)


----------



## Sebang (18 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> tu trouve des cartes m&#232;res a 50 euros ????



Oui, ici : Carte m&#232;re iBook Clamshell sur eBay

C'est celle que j'ai failli acheter, avant de me rendre compte que celle que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fonctionne encore.  



ramchamcham a dit:


> pourquoi tu ne tentepas de changer la carte de 300 Mhz d'origine par une plus puissante de 460 ou plus et de retenter l'overclock (un peu comme "pour l'amour d'une mandarine) au lieu de garder ta palourde qui marche une fois sur deux?



La carte m&#232;re dans ma palourde mandarine est d&#233;j&#224; une 466mhz. La carte m&#232;re 300mhz, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vendue il y a quelques ann&#233;es.
Pour l'instant, la machine va mieux, je n'ai plus de plantages. Par contre, le lecteur DVD, lui, continue &#224; fonctionner al&#233;atoirement. C'est pas vraiment g&#234;nant &#224; l'heure actuelle vu que je me sers de l'iPod pour les transferts de donn&#233;es (iPod 3G que je garde pr&#233;cieusement, vu qu'il fonctionne en USB2 et Firewire, extr&#234;mement pratique !  )




ramchamcham a dit:


> je pense que je vais d&#233;j&#224; changer mon disque dur que je viens de commander (80Go:loveet si tout se passe sans soucis je me lance dans l'overclock car la seul bidouille que j'ai fait est d'avoir remplac&#233; la ram de ma palourde donc je ne sait vraiment si je suis assez bon.



En gros, il faut &#234;tre tr&#232;s m&#233;ticuleux et ne pas "oublier" o&#249; on a mis les vis lors du remontage. Si possible faire un/des sch&#233;mas sur une feuille blanche pour se rem&#233;morer l'emplacement des vis, parce que tu en auras un bon paquet !  



ramchamcham a dit:


> sinon je voit que tu a mis airport sur ta palourde! sa me tente pas mal aussi.
> sur quel topic tu tes inspir&#233; et quelle carte tu a choisie (la v&#233;ritable ou a tu bidouill&#233; une autre carte?)



La carte airport est l'officielle Apple. Pas vraiment du bidouillage donc, puisqu'il suffit de la branche pour que &#231;a marche (rien &#224; installer, autant du c&#244;t&#233; OS9 qu'OSX).


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2007)

Heureusement on trouve des guides démontage efficace. Et puis perso j'ai pris des photos des multiples démontages que j'avais fait. En 2002, j'avais déja changé la carte mère de mon ex-pallourde orange (partie aussi avec mon ex  ) pour une 366 Mhz.

Ca vient vite, surtout quand tu as fini de tout remonter et que tu t'aperçois que tu as oublié une vis de fixation du DD


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Juillet 2007)

A je voi que le  changement de carte mère n'est pas une expérience si isolée que sa... 
mais pourquoi mettre une carte de 366 (de palourde bleu je suppose) alor que des carte mère de 533 voir même de 666 MHz (de palourde noir je suppose encor) ?? 
ce changement est il (très) dur car je ne voi pas trop de post ou il y a des gens qui tente ces manip...
ok j'ai déja lu des post sur le changement de disque dur et ils mon l'air pas mal fait, dc je ne m'inquiète pas trop (mais la technique des schéma va m'être utile pour ne pas refaire la manip 2 fois comme melaure) :rateau: 
d'ailleur dommage pour ta palourde et accessoirement  la copine   

sinon pour airport il y a des expérience comme celle ci qui sont très pas mal et dont je serais tenté de reproduire :
http://sebastien.phemoland.free.fr/ibook/index.html
car il est vrai que le prix d'un carte officiel est allussinant.
je ne sais pas si de ton coté melaure tu a choisi cette petite astuce


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> A je voi que le  changement de carte m&#232;re n'est pas une exp&#233;rience si isol&#233;e que sa...
> mais pourquoi mettre une carte de 366 (de palourde bleu je suppose) alor que des carte m&#232;re de 533 voir m&#234;me de 666 MHz (de palourde noir je suppose encor) ??
> ce changement est il (tr&#232;s) dur car je ne voi pas trop de post ou il y a des gens qui tente ces manip...
> ok j'ai d&#233;ja lu des post sur le changement de disque dur et ils mon l'air pas mal fait, dc je ne m'inqui&#232;te pas trop (mais la technique des sch&#233;ma va m'&#234;tre utile pour ne pas refaire la manip 2 fois comme melaure) :rateau:



On oublie toujours un petit truc, mais apr&#232;s 5 ou 6 d&#233;montages complets, &#231;a devient la routine 



ramchamcham a dit:


> d'ailleur dommage pour ta palourde et accessoirement  la copine



Vieille histoire, mais j'ai continu&#233; &#224; &#233;quiper mes compagnes en Mac. J'ai achet&#233; pour ma tendre actuelle, un Mac Mini G4/1.42 avec un 19" wide, et je lui ai offert un iPod Mini vert. Mais je compte bien tout garder cette fois-ci, copine + Mac 



ramchamcham a dit:


> sinon pour airport il y a des exp&#233;rience comme celle ci qui sont tr&#232;s pas mal et dont je serais tent&#233; de reproduire :
> http://sebastien.phemoland.free.fr/ibook/index.html
> car il est vrai que le prix d'un carte officiel est allussinant.
> je ne sais pas si de ton cot&#233; melaure tu a choisi cette petite astuce



Pour l'instant le dernier Coquillage que j'ai, un bleu, est chez ma m&#232;re et vu les prix des cartes airport, j'ai choisi une autre option car elle ne deplace jamais le portable. Une seconde borne Express que j'ai mis en relai WDS sur la premi&#232;re et reli&#233; &#224; l'iBook par un petit c&#226;ble Ethernet. Ainsi le coquillage surfe en 802.11g !!!


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Juillet 2007)

bonne solution pour un portable qui ne bouge pas.
mais je croit qu'une carte airport est necessaire pour ma part car l'ordi bouge pas mal.
croit tu que les cartes de 666MHz passent sur des mandarines?


----------



## Sebang (18 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> bonne solution pour un portable qui ne bouge pas.
> mais je croit qu'une carte airport est necessaire pour ma part car l'ordi bouge pas mal.
> croit tu que les cartes de 666MHz passent sur des mandarines?



Pour ma part, je ne vois pas de quelles carte tu parles en évoquant les "533" et "666 mhz". Il n'existe pas de carte mère avec de tels processeurs pour iBook. J'ai peut-être mal saisi quelque chose.  

Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la carte Airport, les prix ont baissé. J'en vois à 79 euros sur eBay (France) alors que j'en avais vendu une il y a 2 ans pour 130 euros (toujours sur eBay). Ça reste cher, mais au moins, tu es sûr que ça marche et que tu n'auras jamais à t'en plaindre.  

Et je confirme pour la routine : même avec les schéma, j'ai toujours plus ou moins oublié quelque chose au remontage... Quand on compte que je l'ai démonté plus d'une dizaine de fois, ça fait peur en fait. :rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Juillet 2007)

pour les cartes mère de 533 et 666 j'ai vu sa sur le tableau de cette page:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/overclock_ibook_article11.html
mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit des cartes mère pour les ibook G3 blanc. 
pour les carte airport même a 80  je ne peux pas mettre ce prix car il s'agit tout de même d'une option pas essentiel car internet fonctionne très bien avec ethernet. 
oui j'espère que la routine va venir vite car vu le prix que se vend une palourde sur le net je ne veux pas tt foutre en l'air..


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2007)

A mon humble avis, un 466 &#224; 533, &#231;a doit tenir, mais si tu pars d'un 300, il est illusoire de vouloir d&#233;passer 366. A 666, il y aura certainement un max d'erreurs et de plantages, m&#234;me en partant d'un 466.


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Juillet 2007)

mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi...
quel pi&#232;ce limite cette augmentation de rapidit&#233;?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2007)

Ben, le processeur : en sortie de cha&#238;ne, les processeurs sont test&#233;s aux diff&#233;rentes fr&#233;quences g&#233;n&#233;ralement utilis&#233;es, et, si &#231;a n'a pas chang&#233;, sont certifi&#233;s pour deux ou trois fr&#233;quences en dessous de celle ou le fondeur &#224; constat&#233; les premi&#232;res erreurs. Pour des processeurs de ces cadences, en g&#233;n&#233;ral les tests se font par pas d'environ 10&#37; de la fr&#233;quence "de base", donc, un proc vendu pour 300 ne devrait pas poser de probl&#232;me &#224; 333, il peut aussi passer &#224; 366, mais je pense que les ennuis ont de bonnes chances de commencer autour de 400, pour devenir insurmontables vers 433. Pour un 466, il a des chances de tenir jusqu'&#224; environ 90 &#224; 100 Mhz au dessus, mais gu&#232;re au del&#224;.

Toutefois, il arrive parfois que des processeurs aillent loin au del&#224;, parce qu'il y a p&#233;nurie au moment de la fabrication sur la fr&#233;quence de base obligeant le constructeur &#224; utiliser des procs certifi&#233;s pour des fr&#233;quences sup&#233;rieures &#224; celle &#224; laquelle ils seront effectivement utilis&#233;es (particuli&#232;rement sur des unit&#233;s sorties en toute fin du mod&#232;le, pour le Palourde 300/366, commercialis&#233; de juillet 99 &#224; septembre 2000, par exemple, il est possible que certains fabriqu&#233;s vers ao&#251;t ou septembre 2000 abritent en fait des procs certifi&#233;s &#224; 466, mais l&#224;, c'est la loterie). 

Vu que les Mac (exception faite des G3 beiges) s'overclockent au moyen de r&#233;sistances soud&#233;es, et non de microswitch, les tatonnements sont assez difficiles, donc, dur de savoir.


----------



## ramchamcham (19 Juillet 2007)

ok merci pascal 77 d'avoir pris un peu de temps pour expliquer ce méli mélo dans les processeur de palourde j'y voi plus clair désormait...  
le disque dur viens d'arriver et je vais me lancer dans le démontage de ma palourde :mouais: 
j'ai lu pas mal de post sur le changement de disque dur sur une palourde et il est dit qu'il fallait créer une partition de 8Go sur le nouveau disque pour le système...
et je n'est pas trouvé d'autres précautions à prendre pour le changement!!!
pouvez vous me détailler se que vous avez fait avant et après la mise en place du disque dur???


----------

